# Maxima engine in B13?



## Irons (Jul 10, 2002)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2419446830&category=6401

The guy claims to have a Maxima engine in a B13. Any idea's if this is possible? I've messaged him asking for more details. Thanks

Irons.


----------



## MontyCrabApple (Feb 11, 2003)

Ok. Im uber confused. This guy says it has a Maxima engine in it, which i'm pretty sure is a V6, yet he advertises it as a 4 cylinder!?
And is that smoke coming off the rear tires or just smoke coming out of that guys crack pipe!!!


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

No under hood pics = BS


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

Makes me feel bad for the car. I hate it when morons have cool cars. And that smoke must be coming from his crack pipe. And when someone spells brakes "breaks" it makes you wonder.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

yea nice idea dont think anybody has actually done it most likely impossible


----------



## SkylineGTR (Apr 30, 2002)

isn't there also the whole RWD issue? I mean, it's probably possible to do depending on the mechanic and money, but I'm raising the BS flag on this one.


----------



## Gump (Jan 30, 2003)

Yea the no under the hood pics is lame.


----------



## 200SE (Dec 18, 2002)

With enought money anything is possible, but it's not likely that he's got a Max motor in his classic.


----------



## SkylineGTR (Apr 30, 2002)

200SE said:


> *With enought money anything is possible, but it's not likely that he's got a Max motor in his classic. *


I doubt he did, but it is possible, you're just have to cut the firewall and transplant the drivetrain stuff from another car.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

:bs:


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

[redacted] said:


> *:bs: *


----------



## B132nr (Jul 20, 2002)

SkylineGTR said:


> *isn't there also the whole RWD issue? I mean, it's probably possible to do depending on the mechanic and money, but I'm raising the BS flag on this one. *


 I thought maximas were FWD and I think there might be a 4 banger model as well.


----------



## deception se-r (Jul 24, 2002)

maximas are fwd and there has never been a 4-banger version.


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

Yeah... Maxima's are FWD.

Maybe this guy thinks that the sr20 is a maxima motor?
It went for a 1000 with the reserve met. BS maxima V6, if he spent all the money or time to have a v6 in his car the reserve sure as hell wouldn't be at 1000.


----------



## chuckone (Aug 4, 2002)

maybe he fucked up and instead of saying ser he said maxima.thats some crazy shit.(hahahaha)


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

deception se-r said:


> *maximas are fwd and there has never been a 4-banger version. *


BUT... Older Maximas were Rear Drive and had the 280Z Motor / Tranny and Such


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

nastynissan said:


> *BUT... Older Maximas were Rear Drive and had the 280Z Motor / Tranny and Such *


Ok, so why would you want to make such a swap? A older 280z motor or the sr20?


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

Why not there have been Caviler/350 conversions, Hell Maybe he had access to the stuff cheap...... Lets See..... Ive got a Dead Sentra and A 85 Maxima thats been rolled Hmmmmmm.... Ive also got wayyyyyyyyyy to much spare time....... Ive seen stranger things happen..


----------



## deception se-r (Jul 24, 2002)

id like to know what year maxima came in rwd.


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

nastynissan said:


> *Why not there have been Caviler/350 conversions, Hell Maybe he had access to the stuff cheap...... Lets See..... Ive got a Dead Sentra and A 85 Maxima thats been rolled Hmmmmmm.... Ive also got wayyyyyyyyyy to much spare time....... Ive seen stranger things happen.. *


Yeah... a 350 in a caviler, ok that's cool, that sounds like loads of fun but a 280z motor in a sentra? I don't know... there are much cooler things to do for cheap, ie. a turbo. 

yes i guess he could have wayyy to much time and one hell of a pain in the ass conversion.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

You damn sons of bitches... LoL


> BUT... Older Maximas were Rear Drive and had the 280Z Motor / Tranny and Such


 No... 280Z engines, like I HAVE, are called an L28 or L28e (e = electronic fuel injection). They are only found in older Nissan Skylines and 280Z's and 280ZX's. 
Once they started making ZX's in 1979 they made turbo engines under the name L28ET, so basically an 2.8L inline 6 OHC Electronic Fuel Injection with an TURBO but no intercooler .

L28's are inline 6.... 2.8L engines, which in no way, would fit into an Sentra. No way no how unless you want to cut the firewall and have the dash pushed back.

However, an L28 would be a great motor in teh car if it would fit, 180HP for the non-turbo motor is pretty damn good for an OHC and first year EFI.

Older Maxima's were RWD from only 1981-1983, also called an 810 with an LD28e engine (basically an inline 6, 2.8L DIESAL engine) for premium packages and L24e engines from an 240Z *not an 280Z* which is an inline 6, 2.4L OHC for the base package.
In 1984 they came with an V-6 and FWD, powered by an VE30E engine and have been FWD ever since.


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

PrOxLaMuS© said:


> *You damn sons of bitches... LoL
> 
> 
> No... 280Z engines, like I HAVE, are called an L28 or L28e (e = electronic fuel injection). They are only found in older Nissan Skylines and 280Z's and 280ZX's.
> ...


Very informative... thanks A 180 hp engine would be cool to have but then why not just go w/ the VVL in the Sentra? I think that would be the most efficient route. And cheapest I don't care how good he is w/ cars.


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

I never said it made sense.... just that its possible...... ANYWHO........ Why does my partner in crime (junkyard bandits) have an 84 with rear drive???? and thanks for the info.. That is very informative, as I was guestimating about 
engines


----------



## bluepulse (May 26, 2003)

maybe i could help a little , don't forget that japan had a model similar to the maxima witch was called bluebird and came with a 1.8l engine


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

In the quest to be more informed, here's a website someone listed at www.sr20deforum.com that has a lot of good info about non-usdm B13's. Stuff like, the Attesa AWD B13, or the 2000 GSR which was essentially an SE-R made in mexico until '95. Check it out. 

http://serjimr.tripod.com/b13world.html


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

hmmh... gone through this already. Do a topic search on nissan forums on GA20s... we talked about this somewhere else... asian market maximas and bluebirds (which were a maxima rebadge) used to use the *GA20*, a 2 liter 130hp engine. Don't know the torque numbers, but i'm figuring they would be close to SR20s in torque.

I don't know where the hell he would have gotten one of those, but it is possible, and it does fit... more likely he has an SR20.


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

He can have a Max engine in his Sentra because my friend has a Altima that has a truck engine in it.


----------



## samk (Feb 26, 2003)

chuckone said:


> *maybe he fucked up and instead of saying ser he said maxima.thats some crazy shit.(hahahaha) *


but that still wouldn't justify he said its a 4 cylinder. this guy's a moron either way.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2003)

Agree. The guy was smoking crack......I feel bad for the jackass that actually bought it....


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

> He can have a Max engine in his Sentra because my friend has a Altima that has a truck engine in it.


 That Altima could have an KA24DE engine.... commonly found in 240SX's but... the engines were made, designed and built for trucks..

Thats why that same... *Truck engine...* or the KA24DE is found in:
Xterra's
Frontier's
*ALTIMA's* 
240SX's
HardBody Pickup's

Then again virtually almost anything is possible with alot of money and work. Sure you can squeeze in an Maxima engine, but loads and loads of custom work, which is experimental...
Then engine mounting and placement once done, can fuck up the over all performance, and handeling... like imagine turning your car at full throttle with an engine bigger, heavier and mis-balanced in the car can send the handeling out of wack.

parts probably needed:
Axles, driveshaft, engine, transmission, ECU, instruments, exhuast, starter, alternator, p/s pump, a/c, maybe new steering column, new fuel pump and fuel lines (maybe).....
and probably alot more stuff... but really.. it's not worth it.


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

PrOxLaMuS© said:


> *That Altima could have an KA24DE engine.... *


It does have the KA. What I said before was a joke, but you were the only one caught it.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

bluepulse said:


> *maybe i could help a little , don't forget that japan had a model similar to the maxima witch was called bluebird and came with a 1.8l engine *



Are you smoking crack dude? The Maxima is known as the Sefiro in Japan, and the Altima was/is known as the Bluebird.

When you say 1.8L, are you talking about the CA18DE? From what I recall, the Maxima was a 6-cylinder in the 80's, the era when the CA18DE, which is a *FOUR* cylinder engine, was powering Nissan cars.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

*HERE WE GO AGAIN...*... 

good thing the item is finally off e-bay or edited... don't know if that is still the same car, but if it is... the *engine swap* explains a lot.

for the contention that there are *NO FOUR BANGER MAXIMAS*, *BULL*, *I USED TO DRIVE ONE*. 

Maximas came with a GA20DE in some *foreign markets*... later versions may have been upscaled to SR20 (DON'T QUOTE ME ON THAT, I'M NOT SURE!), but in my country, ONLY THE LATEST CHASSIS HAS A V6... 

It is PERFECTLY VALID TO SAY that your sentra has a Max engine if it's 2 liter... in fact, my sentra has an SR20DE i *pulled off of an altima*... and my spare parts bin comes from a *van*. 

Our local Maximas came in GA20, while the Bluebird/Cefiro models came in GA20 and KA24DE flavors... never seen an SR20 in one, but our altimas came in SR18DE and SR20DE. GA16s are in everything here from cars to 4wd station wagons to pickups to 4wd VANS... you think engine sharing is cheap? it's old news here! 

It's possible he got a JDM and the supplier told him it came off of a Max... IT IS MOST LIKELY TRUE EITHER WAY YOU LOOK AT IT.

*PLEASE TRUST ME ON THIS, I LIVE IN ASIA AND AM SURROUNDED BY JDM CARS!!!*


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

I said what I said in relation to Nissan cars in the USA.

P.S. I am from Asia and I trust you.


----------

